# school levy,s



## jojoabu dhabi (Oct 26, 2010)

I am looking at school fees. can anyone out there tell me what the levy is, i notice there are fees around 100,000hkd a year and a levy alsp i am sooooo coondused. any help will be appreciated.


----------

